# Blue rams and Agassizi in a 30g tank?



## johnstarks (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Guys,

The guy at my LFS told me I could easily fit a pair of blue rams with the pair of Agassizi I already had but since I put them in, the male agassizi is chasing both rams... should I take them out ASAP or they might need time to settle in?

Also, is 30G too small for holding a pair of each?

thx a lot!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

If both sets of fish were added to the tank when they were young... there is a chance they would grow up together peacefully...

Since the Apistos had already made themselves at home and claimed the entire tank as "their territory"... they are not interested in sharing with the newcomers...

You could try removing the fish... rearranging the tank... and replacing the fish... but it's still a high risk situation...

Are both sets of fish about the same age / level of maturity?

For this set up to work you will need to have two clearly defined territories set up with breaks in the line of sight between them...

It looks to me like your LFS employee gave you the short answer to lock in a sale as opposed to taking the moment actually help you make an educated decision...

If left as is... the Rams will probably die either from aggression or stress......


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

While I have kept two pairs of dwarf cichlids in 36" long tanks (though they were wider than a 30 gallon), they usually have to be introduced at the same time as *Toby* suggested. And it works best when you have a substrate spawner and a cave spawner (which you have with the rams and apistos).

At this moment, I'd completely mix up the tank. The apisto male has obviously claimed the tank. Put the caves on one end against the glass, flat stones on the other far end against the glass. No caves on the rams side, as the apistos would be more likely to claim that side too.

If that doesn't work, then I'd return the rams.


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

I've had 6 pairs of apisto's happily living in a 30 gallon tank before, but it was a mess of plants and you couldn't see hide or hair of the fish without looking at it from above...

Line of sight breaks are the key to success - is my point.


----------



## johnstarks (Feb 23, 2009)

Thx for your input guys.

I wake up this morning and both rams are safe. I changed the setting a bit in the tank making a cave with slate rocks against a piece of drift wood thats on the far right side of the tank. A piece of mopani wood is on the far left and already has a natural cave so it might work out but I'm not sure... Ill be getting more plants I think to cut the line of sight more and will probably get a "cocanut cave" or 2.

The Apistos have only been there for 1 week but I guess as Toby mentionned, it was enough for them to claim the tank. I'm not sure how old they are but their fairly young I think (rams and apistos) although the male agassizi is clearly the dominant one in there.

You guys think if I get the coconut caves the apistos will claim them and maybe leave the rams be in other hiding spaces?

Again, thx for your help guys.


----------



## johnstarks (Feb 23, 2009)

Well I came here to give you an update. After rearranging again the decor in the tank and making a coconut cave! (that was kind of fun doing by the way!) the apisto is claiming the new cave and is kinda leaving the rams be. I'm very relieved... they even sometimes swim one next to the other without any sign of aggression. Is my problem officialy solved?

[/img]


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Keep an eye on it. They may be dwarves, but they are still cichlids. :thumb:


----------

